# Would you tell your Partner???



## pinksugar (Apr 13, 2007)

If you were going to change your birth control method, would you tell your partner? I would normally say no, but since this could potentially affect your susceptibility to pregnancy, then isn't that something you should discuss with them? What are your thoughts?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Normally I guess I'm a blabbermouth and tell him everything anyway, LOL


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 13, 2007)

i would!


----------



## fickledpink (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Apr 13, 2007)

Yep, I'd tell him, just for extra precaution.


----------



## han (Apr 13, 2007)

yes!


----------



## LilDee (Apr 13, 2007)

yeah i would too..


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes! It's as much his business as it is mine!


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 13, 2007)

Of course!


----------



## SierraWren (Apr 13, 2007)

Absolutely yes


----------



## dixiewolf (Apr 13, 2007)

I always have.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 13, 2007)

Im gonna agree with everyone else here and say yes. Its important that he knows.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 13, 2007)

most definitly, he has a right to know, so he can take extra precaution


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 13, 2007)

yep!


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 13, 2007)

yes definitely discuss with your partner


----------



## SimplyElegant (Apr 13, 2007)

I would definitely. Especially since it's half of his responsibility for birth control.


----------



## lynnda (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes I would!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 14, 2007)

Absolutely!


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 14, 2007)

ya you dont want him to freak out. im saying because like he walks into the bathroom looks in the cabinet for something and doesnt see your pills there. lol!! ive seen it happen.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 14, 2007)

LOL. I was thinking more, changing from one type of pill to another. Or from an IUD to a pill, not stoping altogether. For me, I've been on the same one for a really long time and it's a massive part of my life and a huuge change to swap brands or contraception type. I was just thinking that to most men, contraception is contraception. Would he even care? LOL.

The reason I'd want to tell him is because it's really important and special to me, and I'd want him to share that.

Plus, we're on a 'no talk' this week so it's not like I'll get to tell him anyway. Guys suck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## breathless (Apr 15, 2007)

i tell bobby everything. i read up on different pills, ect and tell him all about what i just read.


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 15, 2007)

Absolutely YES!

It takes two people to have sex and two people to make a baby -- so I definitely think that two people should decide together what kind of birth control to use!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hubby and I waited until marriage to have sex, but we discussed birth control extensively before we were married! (Of course we discussed moral issues in addition to statistics and health issues!)


----------



## shea26 (Apr 15, 2007)

I would.


----------



## Sirvinya (Apr 15, 2007)

Absolutely!

Even if I just changed the brand of pills. Contraception is something you need to discuss really.


----------



## Princess6828 (Apr 15, 2007)

Of course I would. We tell each other everything.


----------



## ivette (Apr 17, 2007)

me too


----------



## XkrissyX (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes i would tell my boyfriend, I think he should know it to.

I actually made him search the side effect of any BCP out there..hahah


----------



## yumemiru (Apr 23, 2007)

For sure. My mom died of Cancer, so i'm very sensitive to taking anything hormone related, medicine or other things in anyway. My BF and I talk about it all the time since we only use Condom, since we tried a few types. With that said, since Condom can break and accident can happen, we talk about it and its related stuff all the time and we aren't shy about it cause it's serious topic. If i accidentally get pregnant or possibly can be, I'd freak out and I know he would be too. So, definantely YES!!!


----------



## Nox (May 30, 2007)

Oh absolutely... all the nitty gritty details.


----------



## cintamay (May 30, 2007)

yeah i definately would


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 4, 2007)

Only if it's a serious relationship, but there's no way I could hide it from my husband anyways.


----------



## jessiej78 (Jul 19, 2007)

I tell my hubby everything, so yea, I would


----------



## missnadia (Jul 19, 2007)

I think that bc should be a joint decision, whenever possible.. A lot of guys will be like, pick the one you're most comfortable with, but they still want to know what's going on!


----------



## Barbette (Jul 30, 2007)

Yes, it takes two people to have sex, and I think if he is your partner, he should know...

Also, why not?


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 30, 2007)

i would


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jul 31, 2007)

ummm this is a sticky situation for me and some of u may even critisise my choice and even say im selfish but i have always been honest with u guys and i wont stop now!!

i stopped the pill with bf not knowing and i still hate myself for it, i stopped for 2 months then i decided to go back only cause the pill was making me sick at the time. I went back on them for about a month then i had to go on antibiotics was how i fell pregnant with daughter.

My bf now knows what i had done, and he said it want my fault but at the time i wanted to fall pregnant, but he wasnt ready due to not being financially stable.

When he found out i was preggers we had a talk and i felt guilty. He said he didnt want a child right now and i told i wasnt going to kill something that was soo innocent. the next day we had another talk and he told me reasons y he didnt want her. then we talked some more and we agreed to keep her.

I brought myself to this as i went off the pill. but then i did the right thing and went back on due to guilt. i then later found out i was haveing reaction top that pill, it was always making me sick. Now im on the IUD and couldnt feel more safer on it!!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 31, 2007)

I would.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 14, 2007)

Yep, I sure would. We talk about EVERYTHING.


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 14, 2007)

yes I would tell him


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 14, 2007)

yes. The consequences would involve both of you so..yes.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Sep 14, 2007)

Tell him


----------



## marshall1704 (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes!!


----------



## MissMissy (Sep 18, 2007)

i tell my hubby everything.. so i am assuming i would.. cause one we do everything together .. so he would prob be the one driving me to my appt to change it.. lol.. telling him everything just comes natural to me.. :flowers:


----------



## flychick767 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes, this is definatly something the two of you should talk about.


----------

